# Good place to buy Homing Pigeons online



## gnatnoop

i want to buy some all white homers online.. any one know of some good sites..


----------



## gnatnoop

edit- im going to race them


----------



## Crazy Pete

egg bid click on birds then sporting pigeons
Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers

gnatnoop said:


> i want to buy some all white homers online.. any one know of some good sites..


DO YOU PLAN ON DOING REALESES?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Releases (sp)


----------



## Big T

Where do you live, a lot of us on this forum have them. Might want to get the closes one to save on shipping.

Tony


----------



## bbcdon

pigeonauction.com, & racingpigeonauction.com.


----------



## sky tx

Just be aware of who you buy from. Banded -unbanded?---Inbreed? Several breeders on his site have very good White Racing birds.


----------



## Char-B Loft

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com/


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

gnatnoop said:


> i want to buy some all white homers online.. any one know of some good sites..


Any reason why it needs to be online ? Some people still do business over the phone, by mail, or face to face.


----------



## sky tx

I'm with you warren--he did not give his location--it may be someone close that will give him a few birds. He can get Phone numbers off the net--google pigeon breeders


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

sky tx said:


> I'm with you warren--he did not give his location--it may be someone close that will give him a few birds. He can get Phone numbers off the net--google pigeon breeders


One can always use a search engine and start with *White Racing Pigeons *for sale and then try *White Homing Pigeons* for sale....I am sure I could end up with a good half dozen sources or more. I don't know of any "good" white racing pigeons, as I have never seen one with my own eyes in my life, but that does not mean that one does not exsist. If I owned a good white one, I would cross it with another colored pigeon, because I have no idea what the odds would be that I would ever find a pair. Finding just one good one in the world, I would think would be a chore in itself, finding a pair, well...one only has so many years on this earth. Which begs the question, why a white homing pigeons ??? If one is yet another person going into the "Dove Release" business, well all one would have to do is enter *White Dove Release *into your search engine and contact some of those places and ask to buy some pairs. There all you have to do is have pigeons which can find their way home from short distances.


----------



## gnatnoop

SouthTown Racers said:


> DO YOU PLAN ON DOING REALESES?





Big T said:


> Where do you live, a lot of us on this forum have them. Might want to get the closes one to save on shipping.
> 
> Tony





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Any reason why it needs to be online ? Some people still do business over the phone, by mail, or face to face.


doesn't need to be online..

i live in northern California 

would like to do releases as well as get into racing..


----------



## spirit wings

If your heart is set on white OR even grizzles, you may want to contact Dennis Kuhn, here is a link.
http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com/


----------



## soymi69

All depend on what kind of birds you really looking for and how much you can spend. I agree there are a lot of guys here with good white birds, and I'm one of them and I race them too, but I don't pay advertisement so I don't ask for a higher price of birds. Look at my public profile you be the judge of what type of birds I have. To get good birds you will need to spend some money then you will still do trial and error to see the caliber of the birds then you add your training and caring then you still might need more to get what you looking for. So my suggestions is look hard into it never ask or broadcast how much you're willing to pay, then when you ready contact that person and you and him will do your business. Hope this help. In this sport their will be alot of people that either will help you or confuse you more so be mindful for that.


----------



## dennis kuhn

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> One can always use a search engine and start with *White Racing Pigeons *for sale and then try *White Homing Pigeons* for sale....I am sure I could end up with a good half dozen sources or more. I don't know of any "good" white racing pigeons, as I have never seen one with my own eyes in my life, but that does not mean that one does not exsist. If I owned a good white one, I would cross it with another colored pigeon, because I have no idea what the odds would be that I would ever find a pair. Finding just one good one in the world, I would think would be a chore in itself, finding a pair, well...one only has so many years on this earth. Which begs the question, why a white homing pigeons ??? If one is yet another person going into the "Dove Release" business, well all one would have to do is enter *White Dove Release *into your search engine and contact some of those places and ask to buy some pairs. There all you have to do is have pigeons which can find their way home from short distances.


Warren, not sure what you constitute as a good white, but I have three whites and one grizzle pictured on the front cover of the latest AU Yearbook that were all race winners this last year from my old bird race team (I consider a race win as good as a bird can get since that is what racing pigeons is all about, although I place a higher significance on my Champion Bird awards which have been won many times with my whites/grizzles). These race wins were against regular colored birds, and the grizzle cock pictured that is nicknamed "Back Lash Cock" ended up being 2nd Champion Bird in the club for 09'. The year before that (08' old birds) I had a solid white hen win the 250M race and be the only day bird in the club, and a grizzle cock won 1st overall Champion Bird in the club. In 07' old birds I raced a double schedule (26 races total and over 7,000 miles in a single season flying natural system with a team made up of predominately white/white grizzle), and won 1st club multiple times with solid whites that year along with 2nd Champion Bird club/combine. I believe I have won races with whites/grizzles every year except one since 99' racing, so my results and quality of birds is by no means a fluke. You mention you "don't know of any good whites", therefore I am personally inviting you for a loft visit to see & handle some of these club/combine champions first hand if you ever make it up to Minnesota. As viewed on my testimonial page of my website, I am not the only person who has won with this family of birds I have put together through the years. I have fanciers winning throughout the U.S., Canada, and Taiwan to date with many more that aren't mentioned placing high in the diplomas. As the saying goes, I am *"The loft where whites fly and old theories die!!!"*

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigens.com

P.S. I still do business over the phone, mail, as well as face to face.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Warren I imagine that if you did have a pair of good whites in your loft they probably wouldn't amount to much because you don't believe in whites as racers. You are not alone, and I imagine that if all those other people that don't believe in them had whites in their lofts they wouldn't amout to much there either. Maybe that has a part in the overall preformace, if a whole bunch of people that don't believe can't make something work it must not work right? Now if you took some good stock, and went about it with an open mind that maybe whites can race, then maybe I would put some stock into your beliefs if your results wern't good. Until then I am going to have to think you are a man with a bias oppinion talking about something he has never tried, or "seen". As far as whites being good for short distances you are right, I have a white male that has been back from as short as 600+ miles 3x, and another at least once. Jim


----------



## conditionfreak

There is no logical reason that there isn't many excellent white racers around.

I understand that if one decides to breed for color, that one is most likely giving up "something" in the homing and speed category. That is a reasonable assumption.

However, if some (like Kuhn and others), dedicate a lifetime to developing good whites to and for racing. Then there is no reason I can think of that they have not succeded, or can succeded.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren I imagine that if you did have a pair of good whites in your loft they probably wouldn't amount to much because you don't believe in whites as racers. You are not alone, and I imagine that if all those other people that don't believe in them had whites in their lofts they wouldn't amout to much there either. Maybe that has a part in the overall preformace, if a whole bunch of people that don't believe can't make something work it must not work right? Now if you took some good stock, and went about it with an open mind that maybe whites can race, then maybe I would put some stock into your beliefs if your results wern't good. Until then I am going to have to think you are a man with a bias oppinion talking about something he has never tried, or "seen". As far as whites being good for short distances you are right, I have a white male that has been back from as short as 600+ miles 3x, and another at least once. Jim


 I just somehow knew, that if I said I have never seen a "good" white pigeon, that some white pigeon owners would come on here and post their stories and prove me wrong !  Of course, "seeing" a pretty picture on the cover of a magazine, and holding an honest to goodness Ace pigeon is a totally different thing. I guess I should have said, I have never held an Ace white pigeon. 

 You are certainly correct Jimhalekw, if as a fancier, you have a bias for or against certain colors, then it will impact your selection process. I am besides myself this year, because I ended up with a lot of white flights in my YB team. I am biased against those white flights, because I don't think they hold up as well as say blue flight feathers. Now that I have a bunch of white flight birds, I doubt I will be able to do much about it, since two of my foundation quality stud cocks have these cotten picking white flights. I guess, if the rest of the birds were all white, it wouldn't make much of a difference. Look at the white flights on this boy from Cees Schroevers :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16HoxelCeNY

Some guys for some reason hate Red pigeons. I enjoy looking at a Dark Red velvet pigeon, it happens to be one of my favorites. I also enjoy very dark checks to the point of Blue Velvet. I never thought to pair them however in order to simply produce these colors. My first goal is to produce a great racing pigeon. And of course, I want fast maturing YB's which can do well in the 150 to 350 range, which will cover the majority of One Loft events. 

If there was some extra special incentive to produce great racing pigeons, which are white, and if I happened to like the white color in pigeons, then I suppose I would be breeding nothing but those colors. As it is, I am attempting to minimize the amount of white flights I am already producing, by watching how I pair my breeders which have white flights, like my Witpen 568 above. Maybe it is just me, but towards the end of the YB season, and the birds have a half dozen or more races under their wings, check out those flight feathers, and tell me the white ones don't wear out faster then blue ones...........thats the reason why I try to avoid producing very lite silvers.


----------



## sky tx

Thanks warren--Its members like yourself that keeps this site "ACTIVE". Good White pigeons?--Good Black pigeons.--Good ''you name a color". I never had a good white Racer BUT I did have some very good White Homers.
I'm not even going to guess what next subject will BOOST active.----Color of toe nails makes a difference? The hen sitting on eggs facing North-South-East -West make a Difference when to ship to a race?


----------



## Jimhalekw

Warren first of all, if that is you holding the camera, you are really bad at it! LOL Beautiful bird you have there though! Looks a good deal like my Money birds with the fights and all around look. As far as your young this year I wish you luck for a couple of reasons now.  Lets us know how those white flights do. To put it honestly I do breed stickly colored birds as well as whites and white grizzles or crosses. I can not say that the thought that white birds are rumored to be less has not effected my breeding, so running two different programs will prove to me what I need to know. I am in to it in a big way and only the results will tell. Then again I am looking to be the best on earth!  Jim


----------



## dennis kuhn

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I just somehow knew, that if I said I have never seen a "good" white pigeon, that some white pigeon owners would come on here and post their stories and prove me wrong !  Of course, "seeing" a pretty picture on the cover of a magazine, and holding an honest to goodness Ace pigeon is a totally different thing. I guess I should have said, I have never held an Ace white pigeon.
> 
> 
> Warren, if you want to hold an "honest to goodness Ace pigeon", the offer still stands to make a loft visit if you ever make it up to Minnesota. There are two whites and one grizzle for you to handle that meet "Ace Pigeon" criteria currently in my loft. I guess as the saying goes, seeing is believing in this case.
> 
> 
> Dennis Kuhn
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com
> 
> http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Guest

dennis kuhn said:


> SmithFamilyLoft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just somehow knew, that if I said I have never seen a "good" white pigeon, that some white pigeon owners would come on here and post their stories and prove me wrong !  Of course, "seeing" a pretty picture on the cover of a magazine, and holding an honest to goodness Ace pigeon is a totally different thing. I guess I should have said, I have never held an Ace white pigeon.
> 
> 
> Warren, if you want to hold an "honest to goodness Ace pigeon", the offer still stands to make a loft visit if you ever make it up to Minnesota. There are two whites and one grizzle for you to handle that meet "Ace Pigeon" criteria currently in my loft. I guess as the saying goes, seeing is believing in this case.
> 
> 
> Dennis Kuhn
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com
> 
> http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think this a great opportunity to promote the white racing pigeon ... and I do think its true, if people are there to put in the effort you will find a great racing white pigeon too... what more do you need then a bird in the hand
Click to expand...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren first of all, if that is you holding the camera, you are really bad at it! LOL Beautiful bird you have there though! ....  Jim


No, you are absolutely correct !! I just bought....I mean Santa Claus just got me this camcorder for Christmas....and it was not that long after I got it, that I attempted this "video".....actually making a "good" video....looks a whole lot more easy then it really is.....I guess I should not give up my day job to become a movie director.....

By the way, the orginal question was where to find some good pigeons on -line, well the answer to that IMHO, is PiPa. A real honest to goodness site to purchase World Class Pigeons. If there is a better site for quality pigeons anywhere in the World, then please share with me, because I don't know about it. The Witpen 568 was purchased on Pipa. http://www.pipa.be/en/about-pipa

At one of their "*Jewels of the Sky*" auctions.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

They have an auction going on right now, you simply have to wait and watch for a white one to come up, and then you can bid on it !!!

http://www.pipa.be/en/pigeons-for-sale/online-auctions


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

dennis kuhn said:


> SmithFamilyLoft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just somehow knew, that if I said I have never seen a "good" white pigeon, that some white pigeon owners would come on here and post their stories and prove me wrong !  Of course, "seeing" a pretty picture on the cover of a magazine, and holding an honest to goodness Ace pigeon is a totally different thing. I guess I should have said, I have never held an Ace white pigeon.
> 
> 
> Warren, if you want to hold an "honest to goodness Ace pigeon", the offer still stands to make a loft visit if you ever make it up to Minnesota. There are two whites and one grizzle for you to handle that meet "Ace Pigeon" criteria currently in my loft. I guess as the saying goes, seeing is believing in this case.
> 
> 
> Dennis Kuhn
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com
> 
> http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will tell you what, if I ever get out that way I will be certain to take you up on your offer. Are you entering any of your speedy white racers in the Pigeon Talk One Loft Race ?  Are there any One Loft Events you are entering white racers in this year ? I have entered a lone racer so far into the Winners Cup http://www.winnerscupusa.com/ that bird is a Blue Velvet with a couple white flights named *"Dark Knight"* may send a few more down there from some new pairings this year, just to see how they stack up.  I wish you the best, I will try going forward to keep an open mind about the color white...if that is a color. If I was to start a whole line based on color though, I think it would be my red and blue velvet colors. The blue velvets are so dark, a lot of people mistake them for black. Here is one with a "Neck Tie".....
Click to expand...


----------



## dennis kuhn

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> dennis kuhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will tell you what, if I ever get out that way I will be certain to take you up on your offer. Are you entering any of your speedy white racers in the Pigeon Talk One Loft Race ?  Are there any One Loft Events you are entering white racers in this year ? I have entered a lone racer so far into the Winners Cup http://www.winnerscupusa.com/ that bird is a Blue Velvet with a couple white flights named *"Dark Knight"* may send a few more down there from some new pairings this year, just to see how they stack up.  I wish you the best, I will try going forward to keep an open mind about the color white...if that is a color. If I was to start a whole line based on color though, I think it would be my red and blue velvet colors. The blue velvets are so dark, a lot of people mistake them for black. Here is one with a "Neck Tie".....
> 
> 
> 
> I've never personally really been into the futurity races or youngbird racing for that matter since I started with racing pigeons. I have participated and won a few of them as well as placed in the money, but just never really desired to pursue them much. I am very fortunate that in my area we have alot of racing fanciers and good competition, which makes a difference. I know it is not the norm, as all the money is in the futurity races, but then again racing whites isn't the norm eaither. I've always preferred old bird racing, and especially the distance. Biggest thrill for me is getting a day bird from 600 miles which unfortunately I can't say I have accomplished as often as I'd like. Since 04' I have just raced old birds in big part due to raising a young family, and the time involved in being truly competitive in young bird racing. Like many successful people whether racing pigeons or doing something else in life, I am either all in and give 100% or just not going to participate (not always a good trait to have). There is a local one loft race that I may enter again this year as they have a nice picnic for everyone to gather and visit that I enjoy. I'm having the slowest start with breeding this year though due to the extended cold spell, and non-heated lofts this year that I can ever remember. You do reailize Warren that with some of the birds like your #568 that has all the white flights, you may as well be racing whites (all thoses white flights obviously didn't seem to hamper his race performance). If a bird is a blue bar w/f like #568 with just about all his flights being white, it is no different than a solid white or predominantly white racer's wing. Breed him to another splash and you'll get whites inside a couple generations. Feather condition is important and obviously flights are the most important racing. Through the years I haven't been able to tell much of a difference, if any with white flights freying anymore than any other colored bird's flights. A bath once a week and loft scraped once or twice, along with a decent diet is all I've done (I keep it very simple with a young family and limitted time to spend with the birds). Roger Mortvedt, and Hapyco have raced whites for years in the U.S. and won more than their fair share as well. I always liked the whites and different colors, so when getting back into racing pigeons, I decided that I was going to race what I liked to look at. Living in Minnesota and having about 1/2 the year where a person has to wear a coat, a fancier better like what they have sitting in the loft to feed/water them every day. Best of luck racing and especially the futurities this year. Bill Hatcher who host the WinnersCup One Loft is a great guy, and puts on a first class futurity. He is one of the best for keeping fanciersd informed of how the birds are progressing.
> 
> Dennis Kuhn
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com
> 
> http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Roller mike

Hey Dennis, glad to see someone sticking up for the colored birds as racers, I have some of your strain on loan from a fellow club member here in central oregon, The second round is almost ready to wean, if you look on the post, Some of my breeders, you will see a photo of AU 05 1154 D.KUHN cock.


----------



## dennis kuhn

Roller mike said:


> Hey Dennis, glad to see someone sticking up for the colored birds as racers, I have some of your strain on loan from a fellow club member here in central oregon, The second round is almost ready to wean, if you look on the post, Some of my breeders, you will see a photo of AU 05 1154 D.KUHN cock.


Hope he breeds you some good ones. I looked him up and he is down from my German White blood. This line has made the biggest impact on my performance whites out of all the different strains I have mixed in through the years, and seems to win for me 100-500 miles. Best of luck in youngbirds this year. The last year I raced youngbirds was 03' and I took 2nd overall average speed in my club which at the time had 23 members at the time. Unfortunately now the club has about half the members, but that is another story.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Flapdoodle

gnatnoop said:


> i want to buy some all white homers online.. any one know of some good sites..


Back to the original post here: I have only purchased two birds online. They both happened to be from Dennis. He did not breed the birds. I don't know how their babies will race yet... I do know I received top-notch service, fast shipping, and received healthy birds. I would recommend buying from Dennis to anyone who was asking... 

now if you want white birds that win races I cannot recommend anyone based on my limited experience, I have not raced with any white birds...


----------



## pine_loft

Gnatnoop, 

i live in San Jose (northern CA). I know a guy, he has a lot of white racing homer.

private message me.

pineloft


----------



## conditionfreak

This old bird season, starting the end of April. Will be my first time racing pure whites. I have three and so far, they have been doing great on training tosses. They have been coming home with the rest of the birds, and I have had one or two colored birds come late. I did have an all white young bird until a couple of weeks ago and a hawk got it in the back yard. I have more whites in the nest.

I didn't race the whites in young bird season, so that may have hurt them a little. But no signs so far of that.

A friend of mine, who likes to dabble in genetics. Gave me an all white Sion hen, that he bred from crossing splashes with splashes. But It is a prisoner so I can not actually race it. He also races them and tries to not give up anything in the homing and racing department. I am going to breed it with whichever of my old bird white males does best this old bird season.


----------



## davidn

I am just getting into pigeons and needing some help.I am looking for some good quality pigeons to possible race and for releases. I would like for them in or around Kentucky and i wouldn't rule out ordering them.I would also like some opinions on who has the best racers. Thanks David


----------



## Kastle Loft

davidn said:


> I am just getting into pigeons and needing some help.I am looking for some good quality pigeons to possible race and for releases. I would like for them in or around Kentucky and i wouldn't rule out ordering them.I would also like some opinions on who has the best racers. Thanks David


David,

pm me and I may be able to help you out in Ky so you can avoid shipping, etc. Where are you, anyway?


----------



## Pigeonstalker

Can anyone help me with some information on where to buy some good homing pigeons. Im new to this and right now i need some information on how to build my new loft and what do i need to have in it other then water and good feed. If someone could please help. My Name is Erich and i live in Chesterfield County VA.


----------



## Roger Siemens

dennis kuhn are you still selling whites? how do i get some here in Canada


----------



## dennis kuhn

I am still selling whites. To get to Canada, I can ship them to your designated exporter based here in U.S. or you can come down and pick them up, and bring them back across the border. I can take care of the vet certificate of health on my end.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------

